# Oh $hit!



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I had decided to boycott the Fargo ribfest this year due to several reasons:

1. Too damn expensive for what you get
2. I can make better ribs cheaper at home than I can get at ribfest.

So...I started my ribs last night with the "special" rub.

Today, I look up "Fargo Ribfest" on the internet. What do I see...

THREE DOG NIGHT WAS THE FEATURED BAND LAST NIGHT!

AAARRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Life SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Billary, Pelosi and Mrs. O ??????????????????????????????????


----------

